# Is the freedesktop.org server down?



## bart (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,

I can't update some ports like dbus, poppler, etc. because I can't fetch archives from freedesktop.org. Do you have the same problem?

Regards.


----------



## fonz (Feb 10, 2014)

I just tried a `make fetch` and it worked just fine. It was probably just a temporary glitch.


----------

